#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-29
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<firemark> blu
<PoKrAk> jest ktoś mam poświąteczność pomroczność jasną
<firemark> przestań pierdolić, do rzeczy
<PoKrAk> potrzebuje spakować zawartość home, lecz żeby pozostały linki symbiloczne lecz bez ich zawartości
<PoKrAk> :)
<Ashiren> ale linki symboliczne nie maja zawartosci?
<Ashiren> tar zdaje sie robi to domyslnie
<PoKrAk> maja zawartość te linki
<PoKrAk> wlasnie patrze co namieszałem
<Ashiren> tar -cpvJf hm?
<firemark> PoKrAk: backup, co? ;-P
<andrzej_duda> tar -jp2gmd
<andrzej_duda> tak było
<firemark> 17
<firemark> fuck
<PoKrAk> nie backup tylko jmigracja danych na nowa wirtualkę
<PoKrAk> qwa archiwum X
<PoKrAk> dysk ma 32 GB a w śwodku 4 TB ??
<PoKrAk> wtf
<firemark> nie, ktos cie w ciula robi
<PoKrAk> tez tak mysle ale pytanie kto/co?
<PoKrAk> LV Size                33.00 GiB
<PoKrAk> 4.8T    /home
<PoKrAk> a tu /dev/xvda3             33G  2.7G   28G   9% /home
<PoKrAk> zgadza się wielkość dysku i lvm`a w xenie, ale zawartości nie rozumiem
<Voldenet> Zawartości?
<Voldenet> zanim cokolwiek, próbowałeś fsck?
<Voldenet> No i jak masz zły nadal, to zmień rozmiar partycji z e2resize
<m477_> czy jak usune swapa ktory non stop jest uzywany, to nie przyspieszylo by mi to komputera, bo by firefox nie cashowal 75% zasobow ramu?
<d42> zrób to i zobacz :^)
<m477_> d42: a ma to sens?
<d42> m477_: a ile ty masz tego ramu?
<drathir> m477_: jak swapa usuniesz to cie zwieszac zapewne bedzie...
<m477_> 3GB
<m477_> i wiekszosc FF zjada
<d42> no z trzema to troche słabo :^)
<d42> przeglądarki to syf, przywyknij
<m477_> d42: ogolnie jest 4 ale plyta tylko 3 widzi
<m477_> wiem ze slabo
<m477_> zawieszac to mi sie teraz zawiesza
<drathir> m477_: ff ladnie pracuje ze swapu... 400+ kart ;p
<m477_> ale system juz troche gorzej
<drathir> 4G ram 8G swap
<m477_> dnie mi wszystko niemilosiernie
<drathir> ustaw w ff cache na 1G moze...
<m477_> swapu mam 3GB i jest max 1.5GB wykorzystywane
<m477_> moze proc niewyrabia? dual core 1.8GHz
<drathir> m477_: athlon64x2 ;p
<m477_> a nie robie nic specialnego na tym kompuiterze
<m477_> drathir: co?
<drathir> system ogolnie ma priorytet i tak z tego co ja widze... najgorzej jak ff skacze przy granicy ramu...
<drathir> jak juz na swapa przeskoczy jest lepiej...
<drathir> m477_: w sensie moj procek taki ;p
<m477_> no fajnie
<m477_> a mozna cos zrobic zeby ff tak nie obciazal kompa?
<m477_> czy to nieuniknione
<drathir> m477_: dodatki wrzuc...
<m477_> drathir: jakie
<drathir> m477_: flashstoper adblock ghostery privacybadger scriptblock
<m477_> no wlasnie wydaje mi sie ze od tych pluginow to jeszcze bardziej zamula
<m477_> a tych adb w ff to jest z 10 rodzai
<m477_> drathir: jak niby takie ghostery ma wplynac na wydajnosc?
<drathir> zwykly adblock
<drathir> m477_: bedzie Ci blokowal wysylanie smieci po innych stronach co tez przyspieszy czas wczytywania strony zapewne...
<m477_> drathir: nie ma czegos takiego jak samo "adblock" wszystkie sa z jakims dopiskiem plus, yt, edge itp
<drathir> m477_: to nierz plus ^^
<drathir> bierz*
<m477_> no to mam go chyba akurat
<m477_> chociaz slyszalem ze plus jest fee
<m477_> drathir: ogole mam tego adblock i te co blokuja flasha ogolnie i YT z tym chodzi masakrycznie
<m477_> czesto filmy sie w oogle nie laduja
<drathir> m477_: dzialac dziala reklam nie widac, moze sa i lzejsze ale nie testowalem...
<m477_> w telefonie nie mam zadnych takich problemow
<drathir> m477_: lol wpisz html5
<m477_> lol mam html5
<drathir> i tam pierwsze all toutybe html5 player czy jakos tak
<drathir> jeszcze sie nie spotkalem, zeby mi jakikolwiek filmik z yt zablokowalo tak szczerze mowiac...
<m477_> mialem jeszcze dwie jakies wtyczki do html5 wylaczylem i w sumie jakos dziala, mowie np o filmach na wypoku ktore w ogole sienie ladowaly
<drathir> m477_: scriptblock potrafi z innych domen blokowac tresci np...
<drathir> m477_: jak flashblock zablokowal musialo byc w czyms dziwnym osadzone, ze podeszlo pod filtr natretnych reklam...
<m477_> nie wiem czy to przez to ale czesto mam tez tak ze wyskakuje komunikat 'ze skrypt nie odpowiada' i sie pyta czy czykac czy go ubic
<m477_> i to wyskakuje na random stronach czesto
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-31
<m477> wszyscy udajo ze ich nie ma
<drathir> ;p
<drathir> m477: raczej poziom lub lepiej pion trzymaja...
<jacekowski> a ja w tym roku mam wszystko w d***
<jacekowski> nie chce mi sie nigdzie isc
<jacekowski> bede gral w elite dangerous albo wiedzmina
<firemark> jacekowski: a w tomb raider?
<m477> ja tyle co z piwnicy odlac sie bylem
<Ashiren> happy Caturday's eve!
<firemark> Ashiren: >_>
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-01
<Ashiren> <_<
<m477> ;o
<m477> ale na bibie bylem
<m477> oporowo
<m477> smoke
<qermit> o/
<Dread> o\
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-02
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_zpsmH3zOHQXtrhOkBYqyIBBMJwkoaR2R.jpg
<kazimiera> hello
<kazimiera> nie moge wypalic plyty dvd.
<kazimiera> http://pastebin.com/NSWimLk3
<Voldenet> masz inną płytę
<Voldenet> ?
<kazimiera> mam
<kazimiera> sprobowac?
<Voldenet> PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR - uszkodzona płyta albo ubrudzona soczewka
<Voldenet> (albo zepsuty napęd w ogóle, ale to odrzucam, bo to nie za bardzo pomaga)
<kazimiera> to samo. Nie nagrywalam jeszcze na nim bo nie potrzebowalam. Ale odtwarzac to odtwarzal dobrze
<kazimiera> sprobuje na innym sprzecie
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aGxVgX6_460s.jpg
<Cysioland> Czy wiecie może, jak zrobić, by podczas uśpienia nie odłączał się dysk? Pytam, bo korzystam z szyfrowania sprzętowego, i po wybudzeniu nie odszyfrowuje się dysk i trzeba resetować.
<Dread> to sobie dorób dodatkową linię zasilania, żeby Ci podtrzymywało napięcie dysku.
<andrzej_duda> Dread: stóweczka
<Dread> andrzej_duda: a ziękuje
<TheNumb> Cysioland: jak odłączał?
<TheNumb> :|
<TheNumb> Cysioland: coś robisz nie tak :D
<Cysioland> TheNumb, no bo podczas uśpienia wyłącza wszystko oprócz RAMu, a czytałem, że można zrobić tak, że któreś urządzenia zostaną z zasilaniem
<TheNumb> usypiasz czy hibernujesz? :D
<Cysioland> Dread, nie jestem sprzętowcem, interesują mnie programowe rozwiązania. Tak samo, zamiast przeciąć PWM w wiatraku to używałem hacka programowego by włączyć wiatrak na pełną prędkość.
<Dread> Cysioland: to rozbierz zasilacz i popatrz co w zasilaczu jest sterowane softem
<Dread> odpowiedź brzmi: nic
<Dread> pobaw się wszelkimi 'acpi state'
<Dread> albo po prostu nie używaj usypiania
<TheNumb> usypianie to syf
<Cysioland> TheNumb, jak hibernuję jest OK, bo wtedy bootuje się program deszyfrujący, wklepuję hasło i leci dalej. Podczas uśpienia wiadomo, nie zabootuje się program deszyfrujący, dlatego chcę zostawić zasilanie do dysku.
<Cysioland> Dread, no właśnie wiem, że trzeba ACPI, dlatego się pytam tutaj, a nie na #www.elektroda.pl@pirc
<Cysioland> TheNumb, mam laptoka ;__;
<Dread> >sraptok
<Cysioland> Więc usypanie się przydaje
<Dread> >szyfrowanie sprzętowe
<Dread> >usypianie
<Dread> ja nie wiem, gołe panienki trzymasz, że Ci to szyfrowanie tak potrzebne? XD
<Cysioland> Dread, mój procek nie ma jeszcze obsługi AES-NI, więc szyfruję sprzętowo
<Dread> s/sprzętowo/softowo/
<andrzej_duda> gołe koty
<Dread> i jeszcze ma jakiś stary szajs
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Dread: ja muszę mieć szyfrowany cały dysk
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> co ja poradzę
<Dread> numbuś, Ciebie to zrozumiem
<TheNumb> moje CP by ukradli i co?
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> cat porn, żeby nie było
<Dread> no i sad djcool
<Cysioland> Dread, powiem tak: cenię sobie prywatność
<TheNumb> to używaj lemote z mipsem
<Cysioland> Dread, i nie przyszedłem tu po wyśmiewanie, a po prawdziwą pomoc
<TheNumb> Cysioland: trudno będzie coś wyrzeźbić
<Cysioland> TheNumb, w Windowsie były jakies ustawienia zasilania, że można było zrobić, że dysk zostaje w D0 podczas uśpienia
<Cysioland> Szukam odpowiednika tutaj
<TheNumb> chyba, że wyłączysz PM dla dysku twardego
<TheNumb> :D
<Cysioland> TheNumb, s/twardego/SSD
<Dread> ale wtedy to usypianie to troche wielkie gunwo sensu ma
<Dread> bo dysk zostaje nieszyfrowany ;d
<Cysioland> Twardy może iść spać, bo jest szyfrowany dm-cryptem
<Cysioland> Dread, usypiam laptoka jak go mam przy sobie
<Cysioland> Więc ma trochę sensu
<Cysioland> Zresztą i tak mi bateria wypada, więc się wyłączy i zaszyfruje
<Dread> boge dobra, nie mam zamiaru dalej obalać tej logiki
<TheNumb> Cysioland: spróbuj na #archlinux
<TheNumb> tam ludzie mają różne dziwne pomysły
<Cysioland> Jeszcze bym potem chciał hybrid sleep zrobić, by w razie wypadnięcia baterii nie bootował od zera
<TheNumb> może będą wiedzieli
<Cysioland> TheNumb, tam odpowiedź będzie "zainstaluj archa"
<Cysioland> A ja chcę mieć system, który działa OOB
<TheNumb> wątpię
<andrzej_duda> install gentoo
<TheNumb> Cysioland: arch też działa
<TheNumb> czasem
<TheNumb> :D
<Dread> no czasem
<TheNumb> ubuntu mnie ostatnio irytuje
<Cysioland> TheNumb, a ja chcę, by działało więcej, niż czasem, dlatego wybrałem Ubuntu
<TheNumb> niedociągnięcia w 15.10 straszne
<TheNumb> a lts gnuj
<Dread> mi statystycznie ubuntu częściej nie działało niż arch
<Dread> dlatego trzymam gentoo :D
<TheNumb> gentoo mi się nie chce
<TheNumb> co robicz, ja rzycz
<TheNumb> panie płemieże
<Dread> umrzyć
<Dread> panie pośle
<TheNumb> ;E
<TheNumb> zima przyszła
<TheNumb> czas na gentoo
<Dread> ano
<Dread> pizga
<TheNumb> -11
<TheNumb> :D
<Dread> same here
<TheNumb> ciekawe czy mają już najnowsze gnome w gentoo
<TheNumb> bo jak wiadomo, kde gnuj
<Dread> pewnie tak
<Dread> i pewnie każe wrzucać systemd
<TheNumb> to i lepiej
<TheNumb> bo ja chcę systemd
<Cysioland> TheNumb, akurat nowe KDE jest ładne
<TheNumb> Cysioland: ładne, ładne
<TheNumb> ale używalność dalej słaba
<TheNumb> w kwin bug buga bugiem pogania
<Cysioland> TheNumb, moja mama nie narzeka
<TheNumb> reszta jest super stabilna
<TheNumb> no, może poza kdepim
<TheNumb> kmail dalej nie umie w gmaila
<Cysioland> Jak sobie złożę peceta to wgram sobie Kubuntu
<TheNumb> >peceta
<TheNumb> so 2005
<TheNumb> ja mojego starego blaszaka muszę wywalić na śmietnik
<TheNumb> tylko miejsce zajmuje
<TheNumb> będzie gdzie stawiać butelki po piwie
<TheNumb> ;]
<Cysioland> TheNumb, pecety są łatwiejsze w naprawie, ulepszaniu, no i za taką samą cenę masz lepszego peceta niż lapka
<TheNumb> meh
<TheNumb> wolę laptopa
<Cysioland> lapka sobie zostawię do rozwiazań wyjściowych
<TheNumb> nie mam peceta od 2007 roku i sobie chwalę
<Cysioland> TheNumb, każdemu wedle potrzeb
<TheNumb> s/peceta/blaszaka/
<Cysioland> TheNumb, laptok to nie pecet, bo prawie nic w nim nie możesz dostosować
<TheNumb> nie muszę
<TheNumb> zazwyczaj kupuję tak mocnego, że starcza na lata dla moich potrzeb.
<Cysioland> TheNumb, a ja chcę złożyć sobie peceta, i potem wymieniać tylko podzespoły, które są dla mnie za słabe, a zachowywać resztę
<TheNumb> mhm
<Dread> >2015
<Dread> tfu
<Dread> >2016
<Dread> Cysioland: wiesz jak wygląda wymiana rzeczy w blaszaku?
<TheNumb> not even once
<Dread> wymieniasz grafikę
<Dread> chcesz wymienić cpu - w 90% wymieniasz też mobo
<TheNumb> chyba, że masz amd
<Cysioland> Dread, no wiem, ale płyta główna jest dość tanim podzespołem
<TheNumb> ale procesor umad
<TheNumb> xD
<Dread> dość tanim?
<TheNumb> Cysioland: tania płyta to gówno komponenty
<andrzej_duda> WINCYJ RDZENIUF
<Cysioland> Już wolę zmienić procka razem z mobo, a nie kurwa całą blachę
<Cysioland> TheNumb, taa, może jeszcze zasilacz z czarnej listy?
<Dread> za porządną płytę 400 ziko trzeba dać :D
<TheNumb> Cysioland: spuchną ci kondensatory i będziesz się babrał
<TheNumb> serwis 3 miesiące i takie tam
<TheNumb> :D
<Cysioland> Dread, tanim w porównaniu do wymiany całego środka
<Dread> powiedzmy, że praktycznie wymieniasz cały środek.
<Dread> bo jak masz skok taki jak teraz ddr3->ddr4
<TheNumb> sama buda to grosze
<Dread> to wymieniasz wszystko ;d
<Dread> samą blache to na złomie kupisz
<TheNumb> >ddr4
<TheNumb> xD
<TheNumb> meme memory
<Cysioland> Dread, ale wiesz, wolę pecety, bo jak zaczyna się grzać to po prostu odkręcam, wymieniam pastę, ewentualnie cooler i gra, a nie kurwa wybebeszanie całego środka na zewnątrz
<TheNumb> Dread: ej serio chce ci się komplikować gentoo? :D
<Dread> TheNumb: mam sprawny system z xorgiem po 3h
<Dread> różnicy mi to nei robi ;D
<TheNumb> srajling wm
<TheNumb> no tak
<Dread> nie
<Dread> kde
<TheNumb> wątpię
<Dread> chociaż kde teraz gnuj
<TheNumb> sam qtwebkit 40 koło godziny mielenia
<TheNumb> s/40/to/
<Dread> koło godziny?
<TheNumb> no
<Dread> chyba na c2d
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> mobilne i7
<TheNumb> ;]
<Dread> u mnie max 20 minut leci
<TheNumb> no chyba nie srałeś
<Dread> a dzisiaj jak najbardziej już po.
<TheNumb> jeszcze jakiś czas temu ebuild był na make -j1 sztywno ustawiony
<Dread> bo sie wypieprzało
<TheNumb> tak
<Dread> bo ci qtasiarze nie potrafią nawet zrobić, żeby lib sie dobrze linkował
<TheNumb> :D
<Dread> tylko leci link
<Dread> wpierdala 4,5gb ramu
<Dread> a po drodze jeszcze kurwa trzy czy cztery gcc
<Dread> wpieprzające drugie tyle
<Dread> i jak żyć phemierze
<TheNumb> hmm, już jest normalne
<TheNumb> ciekawe
<TheNumb> może rzeczywiście mieli się 20 minut :|
<Cysioland> Dobra, idę sobie zrobić śniadanie, bo tu mi nikt nic odkrywczego nie powie
<Dread> to idź sobie od razu obiad zrób.
<TheNumb> krakena
<TheNumb> postaw
<Dread> RELEASE THE KRAKEN
<TheNumb> cześć ari-tczew
<ari-tczew> witaj TheNumb
<TheNumb> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531284
<TheNumb> ech
<lubotu3> bugs.gentoo.org bug 531284 in New Ebuilds "dev-qt/qtwebengine:5 packaging" [Enhancement,Confirmed]
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ao90Xpm_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/EKEIGnI.jpg
<scet> Panowie jak zablokować auto rozłączanie vps-em przez ssh? uruchamiam aplikację a po kilku minutach bezczynności konsola blokuje się i nie da się nic wpisać :/ próbowałem już w plikach /etc/ssh/ssh_config o /etc/ssh/sshd_confid dodawać ClientAliveInterval 300, ClientAliveCountMax 0 ablo ConnectTimeout 0 ale nic to nie daje.
<andrzej_duda> a zrestartowałeś sshd?
<scet> tak
<andrzej_duda> nie wiem, u mnie działa :^)
<andrzej_duda> tylko mam w .ssh/config
<scet> a który plik modyfikowałeś sshd_config czy ssh_config?
<andrzej_duda> żaden, mówię, że mam w ~/.ssh/config
<andrzej_duda> Host *
<andrzej_duda>     ServerAliveInterval 600
<andrzej_duda> a w ogóle to używam mosha :^)
<TheNumb> moshna?
<TheNumb> moshna
<TheNumb> scet: masz coś nie tak z siecią
<TheNumb> u mnie w pracy do jednego DC też rwie połączenia
<TheNumb> jeszcze nie doszliśmy dlaczego :D
<scet> kurde
<scet> ale jak rwie to pojawia się jakiś komunikat że połączenie przerwane? bo u mnie poprostu wiesza się konsola i nie reaguje na nic :/
<TheNumb> sesja zwisa i tyl
<TheNumb> e
<TheNumb> nie ma broken pipe ani nic :D
<scet> ehh
<scet> wkurwiajace to jest
<andrzej_duda> :o
<Ashiren> :3 https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln2ucpx9dg1qdvbl3o1_1280.jpg
<drathir> TheNumb: ovh jakos niestabilne dzisiaj...
<drathir> TheNumb: w sensie strasznie laguje i straty ~30%
<Guest16750> Hej. Postawiłem linuxa na systemie plików f2fs, bo mam SSD i mam małe pytanko, czy musze ustawiać w fstab discard? Widze tam dużo róznych opcji domyslnie, więc nie wiem czy coś robić
<d42> ja bym zakładał, że nie
<d42> ale też nie jestem pewien czy bym stawiał coś co nie jest telefonem na śmiesznym filesystemie od samsunga
<Guest16750> pisze na wiki, że dedykowany system plików dla pamięci nand, ogólnie to szybki jest, wszystko się błyskawicznie uruchamia
<Guest16750> przetestowałem ext4, jfs też
<Guest16750> JFS trochę cpu zjada
<d42> jfs się sypie
<d42> a przynajmniej sypał :v
<Ashiren> ustawic discard dodatkowo nie zaszkodzi
<Ashiren> ale co to za wynalazek f2fs
<d42> według hehe dokumentacji, to on robi domyślnie discard
<Guest16750> system plików dla ssd i innych kości pamięci
<d42> obawiam się, że śmieszny system na telefony też ewentualnie ci poleci z danymi
<Guest16750> czyli wrócić do mułowatego ext4?
<d42> ewentualnie postaw sobie / na tym, a całą reszte na czymś, co raczej nie gubi danych ,_,
<d42> raczej czujesz placebo
<Guest16750> boot musiałem osobno postawić bo grub nie obsługuje f2fs
<Ashiren> to jak teraz masz
<d42> no to zrob jeszcze /home ;3
<firemark> f2fs - file to file system? fajnie brzmi
<Guest16750>  Flash Friendly File System
<andrzej_duda> i koniecznie swap :^)
<firemark> a tam
<firemark> swap na ssd jest szybszy, przynajmniej masz szanse cokolwiek wylaczyc :D
<Guest16750> przy xfce i 1,75GB ramu swap?
<Ashiren> 1,75GB ramu?
<Ashiren> co to? 2015?
<andrzej_duda> >1,75GB ramu
<andrzej_duda> który mamy rok?
<firemark> andrzej_duda: raczej <
<Guest16750> grafika zjada reszte :)
<firemark> moze wylacz minecrafta?
<Guest16750> nie gram w gry za stary jestem
<firemark> tu wiek nic nie ma do rzeczy
<firemark> no chyba ze masz 70 lat i parkinsona
<d42> dwa giba ramu to troche mało ,_,
<Guest16750> ja nie mogę dojśc do 1GB jak mam kilka aplikacji włączone
<firemark> ale masz przegladarke prawda?
<Guest16750> to ona zjada najwięcej
<firemark> mysle ze minimum 4gb by pracować jest potrzebne
<firemark> czasami mysle by kupic 8gb dodatkowe ale po co
<Guest16750> mam starego netbooka i jeden slot. musiałbym 2GB sprzedać i kupić 4
<d42> nie martw się
<d42> przy odrobinie szczęścia i tak nie łyknie 4 :3
<Guest16750> od 6 lat miałem 1 laptop i 1netbook i każdy po 2GB niecałe ramu. Nigdy mi się nie zapchała pamięć.
<firemark> nie no, w 2gb to się da
<firemark> jak to bill gates mawial, 16mb starczy kazdemu B-)
<Guest16750> Dla świętego spokoju miałem swap zawsze i nigdy nie  był użyty
<Guest16750> na phoronix testowali różne systemy plików i f2fs na ssd wygrywał, to już nie wiem co najlepsze na ssd.
<firemark> ja nie znam f2fs niestety
<firemark> Guest16750: ile on ma lat?
<Guest16750> firemark: netbook?
<firemark> f2fs
<Guest16750> 2 lata pewnie, od kiedy czytałem o nim
<Guest16750> na androidzie najpierw był
<Guest16750> ok to wracam na ext4 :) pozdro
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rE9h7qX.jpg
<d42> :3
<firemark> :4
<andrzej_duda> :5
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-03
<Ashiren> 1st
<firemark> jesteś pan chory
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<firemark> też
